
A girl who codes: Why that matters - kiyanwang
https://www.ckl.io/blog/girl-codes-matters?utm=google
======
mattbgates
I'm very happy to see more women gaining interest in coding. With anything,
there are always contributions to be made in the programming world that men
cannot "see" or "know" including web apps that don't yet exist, but that women
would find useful.

How would a man know what a woman finds useful unless he talks to his wife or
girlfriend who introduces the idea to him? And might develop it through her
ideas, which could work out, but coming directly from the source: A woman
could know how to design and develop for other women.

Unfortunately, when it comes to all major social media networks, a look at all
the CEOs and creators reveals: they were all created by men. Products loved by
men and women, but there are still plenty of things to create for women by
women because men simply have no understanding of how to do it or reason to do
it. Finding those niches leaves plenty of opportunity for women.

Women coders also inspire young girls to break the cliche: Knowing about
computers, knowing about programming, knowing about _how things work_ does not
make any girl a nerd or a geek. Her curiosity will lead her to so much
opportunity! It makes her intelligent and instills a sense of passion and
creativity in her! Even if she is a nerd, she should own the title!

